# Printing on Nylon Jackets



## 7west (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm printing on nylon jackets for the first time. How do you cure the ink without melting the fabric?


----------



## igs1070 (May 28, 2008)

Call your nearest Screen Printing Supplier.
Ask them for a nylon bonding agent that you add to plastisol ink. (10 to 15% agent added to ink)

Nylon will fry through your dryer at 325 degrees.

I print the design flash it so that it is dry to touch.
Stack them.

When I am finished, I take it over to the heat press and press it for 10 to 15 seconds @ 350.

Mix only what you need for the job because the ink will harden in a few hours and clean your screen right away.

If your jacket is lined you will need a jacket hold down attachment.

I try to print unlined jackets. Lined jackets are a nightmare...

Suggest embroidery for those jackets.

Mahalo,
Jon


----------



## provision (Jun 11, 2009)

It's also good to have a temperature gun, which can tell you the suface temp of anything you point it at. While you flash the jacket you can watch the temperature rise.

I flash the jacket, like previous poster, and then run them through the dryer. Just make sure the surface temp doesn't rise above 325. If your dryer is electric, and you can raise the heating element so it's not too close to the jacket, it is a good idea to do so.

What's interesting is that the nylon bonding agent will harden/bond the ink to the jacket over time. So if you print one day, and deliver to your customer the next day, the ink should be very solid. I'm not a nylon printing expert, but I've never had any problems following the above guidelines.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

provision said:


> What's interesting is that the nylon bonding agent will harden/bond the ink to the jacket over time. So if you print one day, and deliver to your customer the next day, the ink should be very solid. I'm not a nylon printing expert, but I've never had any problems following the above guidelines.


Just to add to that, I've heard it is a type of chemical reaction. I would sit on them (not literally) if you could for 48 hours. If you were to rub/scratch the design even hours after printing, the ink will come off. Also, there is nothing you can do to speed up that process.


----------



## degaje (Apr 22, 2009)

If it is a simple design, using a vinyl cutter and the proper heat applied vinyl for nylon makes for a very nice final product. the edges are very clean and it is simple to do. many vendors are avail for ording the designs already cut, you can also do low quantities.


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

Nazdar company has ink just for nylon jackets, but I just turn the speed up on the dryer so it can go throught faster than a T' shirt and it do not burn.
LaTonya


----------

